# Two new knives



## Razor Blade (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are two knives that i just finished up this weekend. They belong to two woodys members. Guys , i hope you enjoy them. The first one is a cowboy skinner with elk horn handles and red liners and file work on the blade spine. The second one is a 3 inch drop point with file work and the handles are spalted burl wood that has been stabilized.Thanks for looking , Scott


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Sweet! I especially like the first one.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 26, 2011)

That first one is a real beauty


----------



## wareagle (Mar 26, 2011)

You work way too cheap Scott. That looks great.
 Thank you


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Those are awesome.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent knives!  Love 'em both


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work big man, lovin the elk horn


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 27, 2011)

Both are super


----------



## dmedd (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are spectacular Scott! I reeeeeeally like the elk antler knife.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mighty fine looking knives Scott!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Both are beautiful, but that first one flat catches my eye!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen for the good words.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Super nice, Congrats!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 27, 2011)

Really love the stag and the leather


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott, those are very nice!  Quality!
Dan


----------



## DROP POINT (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful knives Scott! I really like the cowboy skinner w/ the elk horn.Nice work on both.

Davin


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 27, 2011)

hey scott, i took a "dave ramsey financial course" he said when you want something special start an envelope.  each week put a little money in and soon you will have enough. i started a 20 ga o/u envelope last week, im starting a solid rock knives envelop today. great work, rodney


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys . Hey Rodney , i took the same class at the church i attend . They offer it now on a regular basis, best class i ever took . I think they should make it a requirement for our school kids , its just that good.


----------



## timgarside (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott, I cant thank you enough and tell you how pleased I am with the quality and craftsmanship of your knives. I cant wait to put this elkhorn skinner to work!






I added the picture above to show the tapered tang and filework. Thanks again!


----------



## Joker (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good there Scott


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 28, 2011)

timgarside said:


> Scott, I cant thank you enough and tell you how pleased I am with the quality and craftsmanship of your knives. I cant wait to put this elkhorn skinner to work!



Tim, you'll really enjoy this knife, Scott does excellent work. 

I might just have to get me one of these to go along with the other one I have


----------



## afterfire6942 (Mar 28, 2011)

Loving that Elk horn handle!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

Both knives are beautiful!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys , I enjoyed building them


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful work Mr. Scott as always. Love the tapered tang and the burl is stunning. Congratulation to the new owners y'all got some beauty's for sure!


----------



## wareagle (Apr 5, 2011)

Scott,
 My knife is great. Your work is getting better each time. Thank you sir. This one is perfect.


----------



## carver (Apr 5, 2011)

Boy Scott, You just keep coming up with beautiful knifes.Love the file work


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 6, 2011)

carver said:


> Boy Scott, You just keep coming up with beautiful knifes.Love the file work



Thank you Jerry. 

Hey Chuck , i am glad you like it.


Thank you Mr Ken .


----------



## exopo (Apr 24, 2011)

razor blade, on estimate how much would a knife like that run with possibly deer antler?


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 25, 2011)

exopo said:


> razor blade, on estimate how much would a knife like that run with possibly deer antler?



pm sent


----------



## Redbow (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. You can't buy a knife like those in any store, not that I have seen anyway.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats correct , atleast from what i have seen also. Thank you sir.


----------



## Paymaster (May 1, 2011)

Great work as always,Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe sangster (May 2, 2011)

Nice work , Scott !  Hope to see you on 14th .

JAS


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 2, 2011)

What is a cowboy skinner like that costs?  I like that one and would be interested in ordering one


----------



## Razor Blade (May 2, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What is a cowboy skinner like that costs?  I like that one and would be interested in ordering one



pm sent


----------



## Razor Blade (May 2, 2011)

Guys thank you so much for your comments. 

Hey Joe , i am planning on being there , if everything goes good, myself , bubba, and drop point , and maybe Will , are riding together. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (May 2, 2011)

wranglerjoe , i sent you a pm, thank you ,scott


----------



## GA Cajun (May 15, 2011)

Looking good Scott.  It was good seeing you this weekend.  See you soon at the show.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 15, 2011)

I will look for you at the show friend. Scott


----------



## throwdown (May 27, 2011)

Scott, you need slapped for your talent!!! Please remind me to do that the next time we see each other. That second knife in your avatar is off the chain. I have ordered knives from quit a few dealers off this site, and hands down yours has spanked them all!!! No offense to certain dealers, they were nice too!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 27, 2011)

Thank you Mike . Ole Mr Loveless knew what he was doing back then , when he designed that one. Its a nice one for sure , fits perfect in your hands. Scott


----------



## Gaswamp (May 28, 2011)

good lookin knives Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (May 29, 2011)

thank  you Joe.


----------

